# Michigan Steam and Gas tractor show Aug. 25-27, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like steam power is the primary focus, but they have a saw mill, flea market and other activities. Here is a link:

http://clarksvillesteamandgas.4t.com/


----------

